# dePrado Family Basement Home Theater



## jimdeprado (Jan 27, 2010)

I have been looking at this forum for over a year now and I have been truely humbled as to the knowledge and expertise that the members have. I have also been motived by peoples projects that they have posted. That being said, I am planning on putting in a home theater into the second stage of our basement remodel. I have been doing all of the work, with the exception of drywall. My hope is to have everything ready for drywall by Thanksgiving and to be able to put in the floor after the painting is done. 

I am looking for some advice on my setup and for any input on how to do things better, easier etc. Here are some of the questions that I have. I realize that I may not even know enough to ask all of the right questions, so if you think that I am missing something please do not hesitate to let me know. I will post pics of the current state of construction later tonight after I get home and get the kids to sleep.

I have posted a basic Sketchup drawing of the layout of my basement. I would love to enclose the home theater, but that option is not available to me, as my wife would like to keep the open feel in the basement the rest of the house has

Does the size of my theater look OK? Could I turn it or put it on another wall to optimize sound or to block more light? Are the speakers in an OK position? I have to hang the surrounds from the soffits and rears from the ceiling. 
I was going to wire the system for 7.2, but only put in 5.1 now. I was going to buy the speakers from SVS Sound. I was planning on getting the SCS-02M 5.0 Set (two SCS-02(M) speakers, one SCS-02 center and two SSS-02 bipole surround speakers) and add a set of SSS-02s to complete the 7.0 Setup. The sub I was thinking of the PB10-NSD with the ability to add another when the money became available. Are the speakers OK for the open space? Can I do better. I realize that there are a lot of opinions on speakers out there, but what I dont know is what is a good value for the complete setup for under $2K. Also can I just buy the 5.0 setup, use my existing sub from upstairs (I will get the name and model number when I get home) and add the sub and additional rear speakers later?
Should I prewire for a IR repeater? Is there a brand name that is better than others? One that I should avoid?
I was planning on running conduit to all of the speaker locations with a low voltage box in the wall. Should I put a speaker plate at each location or just pull the wire through and connect to the speaker?
I realize that the basement is an open floor plan, but can I do anything to improve the accoustics?
Any thoughts on my equipment list:
Projector: Panasonic PT-AE4000U
[*]Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR807
[*]Screen: Carada 110" Criterion Brilliant White (1.78:1)
[*]Center Speaker: SVS Sound SVS-02
[*]Front Speakers: SVS Sound SVS-02M
[*]Suround Speakers: SVS Sound SSS-02 bi-pole
[*]Subwoofer: Model PB10-NSD Charcoal Black​

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 

Jim


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome Jim. 



jimdeprado said:


> I have posted a basic Sketchup drawing of the layout of my basement. I would love to enclose the home theater, but that option is not available to me, as my wife would like to keep the open feel in the basement the rest of the house has


Always useful to make someone else visualise what you're trying to do more easily.

Much of the gear you mention below I have no experience of so I can't help with any comments



jimdeprado said:


> Does the size of my theater look OK? Could I turn it or put it on another wall to optimize sound or to block more light? Are the speakers in an OK position? I have to hang the surrounds from the soffits and rears from the ceiling.



I'd arrange it the way you have myself. Going across the short side will make placing rear speakers much more difficult as they need to be a couple of feet at least behind the listening position.

A heavy black drape on the ceiling on a rail run the width of the room from the rear of the equipment alcove to the front edge of the opposite alcove would be my suggestion as it can be opened when the HT is not in use preserving the open plan space. 


jimdeprado said:


> [*]I was going to wire the system for 7.2, but only put in 5.1 now. I was going to buy the speakers from SVS Sound. I was planning on getting the SCS-02M 5.0 Set (two SCS-02(M) speakers, one SCS-02 center and two SSS-02 bipole surround speakers) and add a set of SSS-02s to complete the 7.0 Setup. The sub I was thinking of the PB10-NSD with the ability to add another when the money became available. Are the speakers OK for the open space? Can I do better. I realize that there are a lot of opinions on speakers out there, but what I dont know is what is a good value for the complete setup for under $2K. Also can I just buy the 5.0 setup, use my existing sub from upstairs (I will get the name and model number when I get home) and add the sub and additional rear speakers later?


Yes, you can probably use your existing sub and get another later. The larger SVS PB13 is the only SVS speaker I have any experience with, and if the budget can stretch to one of these, possibly with a second later I feel it should be investigated. You have quite a large space to fill and you'll get little if any room gain so all the subwoofery you can get will help.


jimdeprado said:


> [*]Should I prewire for a IR repeater? Is there a brand name that is better than others? One that I should avoid?


Yes, yes, yes! Prewire before you drywall for _anything_ you might consider you may want to add in future. Wire is cheap even if never used compared to the often mongrel job of trying to get it in later without making a mess.

Can't help with IR repeater recommendations, as I'm a nerd and make my own. Try searching in the Remotes section, and failing that, post a thread.


jimdeprado said:


> [*]I was planning on running conduit to all of the speaker locations with a low voltage box in the wall. Should I put a speaker plate at each location or just pull the wire through and connect to the speaker?


Speaker plates make it look neater and are worthwhile if you plan to re-arrange the room often like you might with a living room, but if the wire locations as they exit the walls are not unsightly, I wouldn't bother in a dedicated HT area. If you don't use them, leave a few feet of excess cable out of the wall in case you decide to buy different speakers or relocate them a bit; _just_ too short is annoying.


jimdeprado said:


> [*]I realize that the basement is an open floor plan, but can I do anything to improve the accoustics?


Big question. Personally, I'd build it all then get a measurement mic and start measuring with REW and see if and what you need.


jimdeprado said:


> [*]Any thoughts on my equipment list:
> [*]Projector: Panasonic PT-AE4000U
> [*]Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR807
> [*]Screen: Carada 110" Criterion Brilliant White (1.78:1)
> ...



The only one I know about is the Onkyo as I've been researching both the 707 and 807 for my own use. I like the feature set a lot and they look like great units. I don't see much benefit in the 807 over the 707 in my own case, and maybe not for others. 


jimdeprado said:


> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jim


It wasn't much, but I hope I was some help.

Cheers


----------



## jimdeprado (Jan 27, 2010)

I really appreciate the help. I am planning on doing a lot of work this weekend. I will post some photos next week to show my progress (or lack of progress).

Thanks again, 

Jim


----------

